# buildworld fails



## gpatrick (May 24, 2012)

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE

Previously installed from DVD and retrieved the source from cvsup4 and had errors 3 times trying to buildworld.  

Reinstalled from DVD.  No /etc/src.conf or /etc/make.conf and did not retrieve source and buildworld fails with this:

```
Werror -Wno-pointer-sign -c /usr/src/lib/libbsm/../../contrib/openbsm/libbsm/bsm_errno.c -o bsm_errno.po
cc1: error: /usr/src/lib/libbsm/../../contrib/openbsm/libbsm/bsm_errno.c is shorter than expected
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/libbsm.
***Error cold 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
***Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

Are you sure you don't have bad blocks on the disk?


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2012)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> It is a 1TB Seagate GoFlex USB drive, so even with some bad blocks it shouldn't fail.


It would if those bad blocks result in read errors on those files.


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

If you start the build fresh does it stop at exactly the same point each time or is it different?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2012)

If that's the case you might have some bad memory.


----------

